# Napsgear.net



## weldingman (May 13, 2010)

Good to see Naps made it on here, pretty good stuff.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 13, 2010)

Hope they'll continue to deliver successfully in Canada.So far,they are the best!


----------



## Pirate! (May 13, 2010)

One of my alltime favoriate vendors.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 13, 2010)

Agree...


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 13, 2010)

+1!


/v


----------



## razorhog (May 13, 2010)

Does someone have to be home to sign for shipment or will they leave a card in mailbox to sign?


----------



## razorhog (May 13, 2010)

Do they always ship out signature required?


----------



## Getfit75 (May 13, 2010)

Love naps!


----------



## Buzzard (May 13, 2010)

razorhog said:
			
		

> Do they always ship out signature required?



They told that is their new policy.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 13, 2010)

Hey, They look like they have all FDA WHO approved gear too 

But cheap!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 13, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Hey, They look like they have all FDA WHO approved gear too
> 
> But cheap!


----------



## WFC2010 (May 14, 2010)

Geneza, top gear as you can see here, best GMP!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

^^^


----------



## fredlabrute (May 14, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Geneza, top gear as you can see here, best GMP!


William Llewellyn's e-book!WP approved!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 14, 2010)

Naps is good stuff as I recall. And pretty reliable.

Peace and Love


----------



## fredlabrute (May 14, 2010)

Because the Jamaican Muscle Machine said so!!!End of story!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 14, 2010)

Superman Daddy,are that rude boy Rihanna has been talking 'bout for a while!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 14, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Superman Daddy,are that rude boy Rihanna has been talking 'bout for a while!



If I am, she forgot to send me a check ! LOLOLOL

Peace and Love


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2010)

Naps and GP are GTG.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

I have ordered from them and they seem underdosed. Sorry, but it is my opinion and I have since taken my business elsewhere.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I have ordered from them and they seem underdosed. Sorry, but it is my opinion and I have since taken my business elsewhere.



Geneza is underdosed?


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

I also googled it before I stated this and there are several incidents of this occurring. I understand they are a board sponsor, but my money is hard earned.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2010)

I have never heard bad things about Geneza products.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I also googled it before I stated this and there are several incidents of this occurring. I understand they are a board sponsor, but my money is hard earned.



Unfortunely, I have heard that before as well, as a matter of fact the exact same complaint . It's stupid to have ask but are you sure it was legit ? It's a real shame that it's that way. All the Naps stuff that I personally have seen was decent for true. However it was quite some time ago, but again I do remember it being pretty cool. But that was just my experience's.

Peace and Love


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2010)

Nap's GP Gear is Underdosed? eww!

WP is 100% GEAR!

Best Regards

WP Rep


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Geneza, top gear as you can see here, best GMP!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> William Llewellyn's e-book!WP approved!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> Nap's GP Gear is Underdosed? eww!
> 
> WP is 100% GEAR!
> 
> ...


 What exactly are you trying to say.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2010)

Saney said:


> Nap's GP Gear is Underdosed? eww!
> 
> WP is 100% GEAR!
> 
> ...


 
saney, you will need to change your sig if you are repping for W-P


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 14, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> saney, you will need to change your sig if you are repping for W-P


----------



## BrothaBill (May 14, 2010)

What about promedications
Thats geneza I think, teste was like 53 bucks. Swim got his in like six days


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2010)

thecapt'n said:


> saney, you will need to change your sig if you are repping for w-p




gych!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 15, 2010)

The Situation said:


> What exactly are you trying to say.


That's the funniest smilies i have seen in a while!


----------



## martialartsman (May 15, 2010)

Never used Naps but i have been told good things about them, but i cant comment on personal dealings.


----------



## weldingman (May 15, 2010)

I like GP Im using there test c and deca and anadrol right now,and have 22 inch guns a bench the fuckin world so whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo eat me green horns, lol


----------



## blklotus8210 (May 16, 2010)

anybody experience any problems with these guys shipping in to the us?


----------



## yuyigear (May 16, 2010)

Yeah it would be great to know if they have reshipers here in the us.


----------



## stump (May 16, 2010)

This is great info. I am lookin into Naps myself, heard lots of good things.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 16, 2010)

Prince said:


> I have never heard bad things about Geneza products.




Why would anybody buy UG products at all?
Why not buying raw from China and homebrew, it is much cheaper, doses more accurate and if done correctly less chance of bacteria infection.

I never understood why would someone trust others to make gear over himself. If Moldovan are making it, how hard do you thing it is?


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2010)

Nobody will teach me how to brew my own Gears!


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Those who have used naps, is it domestic?



if you want domestic check out UncleZ.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 16, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Why would anybody buy UG products at all?
> Why not buying raw from China and homebrew, it is much cheaper, doses more accurate and if done correctly less chance of bacteria infection.
> 
> I never understood why would someone trust others to make gear over himself. If Moldovan are making it, how hard do you thing it is?



Two reasons. One being they do not want to get in trouble for importing, and manufacturing of a controlled substance. Second, most people, in cluding most UGL's, don't really understand what they are doing. For example, if they are using the powder calculator, and the powder number's .75-.85 like is suggests, that clearly shows they do not know what they are doing and under dosing everything they make. A good UGL knows how to do it properly and will even make a far better product than your so called GMP stuff from over seas and rival a legit compounding pharmacy. And to do it right, it takes alot more than a beaker, a pot, some syringes and syringe filters and some empty vials. Cause that's junk AAS.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 16, 2010)

Idiot


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for being rude before, but you obviously don't have clue about legal clean drugs are as you are paid by some UG, here is how product gets to FDA list, you can see that it is impossible to compare UG with GMP quality:


TABLE OF CONTENTS FOR DRUG REGISTRATION


No.    PARTICULARS    PAGE No.
    Step ??? 1

Application for the permission to import or manufacture drug sample intended to be registered:    
1.1    Application form    1 ??? 2
1.2    Drug Formula    3 ??? 4
1.3    Drug Literature    5 - 9
1.4    Drug Labeling and Packaging    10 - 11
    Step ??? 2

Application for the approval of granted credential certificate, the following documents are required:

2.1    Application form    12 ??? 13
2.2    Permit to manufacture or import drug sample    14 ??? 15
2.3    Drug Sample    16 ??? 17
2.4    Pharmacological and toxicological study     18 ??? 29
2.5    Clinical trials, safety and efficacy study     30 - 71


No.    PARTICULARS    PAGE No.
    Step ??? 2    
2.6    Complete Drug Formula    72 ??? 73
2.7    Drug Literature    74 ??? 78
2.8    Matter of Labeling and packaging    79 ??? 80
2.9    Certificate of Free Sale 
(in case of imported drug)    81 - 82
2.10    Manufacturing Method    83 ??? 94
2.11    In-Process control with the relevant acceptable limits    95 ??? 103
2.12    Raw Material specifications of active(s) and inert Ingredients with the corresponding control 
method in details    104 ??? 138
2.13    Finished product specification with the corresponding control methods in details    139 ??? 157
2.14    Certificate of analysis of active ingredient(s) (raw materials) [To be required in case of that 
active substance does not conform to official pharmacopoeia 
(USP, NF, BP, Etc)]    158 ??? 162
2.15    Drug Analytical Control Method    163 ??? 165
2.16    Packaging    166 ??? 199
2.17    Storage Condition    200 ??? 201
2.18    Stability Studies of Finished Product    202 ??? 203
2.19    Certificate of GMP 
(in case of imported drug)    204 ??? 205


----------



## jcar1016 (May 16, 2010)

you know I find it amazing that you know exactly how every US UGL is what they give give you a tour when you came here from serbia or something. Bro bottom line is you really dont know shit about some some UGL's. And cxall me crazy but it sure sounds like your the one getting paid. So get of my boy dragon's ass he's forgot more about AAS then you'll ever learn Jackass


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 16, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Idiot



All due respect, It's obvious that you are really aggressive and insulting when you post, you do it almost all the time. I even agree that it's much cooler to do it yourself if you can. It's also obvious that you have some base knowledge of brew'n. But the most obvious of all is the the fact that you make the wildest assumptions, and profess them as facts in a general blanket statement based on just what you know, which is also obvious is limited AT BEST. You don't know about every UGL , you don't know bout every hook up, you don't know all the possible ways this shit comes and through who and how.You don't know how deep someone connections may be. It's impossible to know all you claim too. You don't even KNOW all the UGL's so how the hell can you rate or comment on what you don't know ? Only a damn fool would attempt to make a statement like that. Everytime you make a statement like that instead of make'n you look like " wow this guy is smart" people in the KNOW look at you like a bad joke. Stop play'n yourself. I told you before, learn what this really is, you keep talk'n legal in an illegal game ! Wake the hell up , cause it's BIGGER than steroids and if I gotta tell you that, then you need to chill and learn some game Homey.

Peace and Love


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 17, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> you know I find it amazing that you know exactly how every US UGL is what they give give you a tour when you came here from serbia or something. Bro bottom line is you really dont know shit about some some UGL's. And cxall me crazy but it sure sounds like your the one getting paid. So get of my boy dragon's ass he's forgot more about AAS then you'll ever learn Jackass



Yes, i getting paid by Galenika as they don't sell shit due to higher quality US UGL.

Yes, I know ALL bigger UG labs and owners, majority of them are asholes that care only about their pocket.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 17, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> All due respect, It's obvious that you are really aggressive and insulting when you post, you do it almost all the time. I even agree that it's much cooler to do it yourself if you can. It's also obvious that you have some base knowledge of brew'n. But the most obvious of all is the the fact that you make the wildest assumptions, and profess them as facts in a general blanket statement based on just what you know, which is also obvious is limited AT BEST. You don't know about every UGL , you don't know bout every hook up, you don't know all the possible ways this shit comes and through who and how.You don't know how deep someone connections may be. It's impossible to know all you claim too. You don't even KNOW all the UGL's so how the hell can you rate or comment on what you don't know ? Only a damn fool would attempt to make a statement like that. Everytime you make a statement like that instead of make'n you look like " wow this guy is smart" people in the KNOW look at you like a bad joke. Stop play'n yourself. I told you before, learn what this really is, you keep talk'n legal in an illegal game ! Wake the hell up , cause it's BIGGER than steroids and if I gotta tell you that, then you need to chill and learn some game Homey.
> 
> Peace and Love




With all respect. I DO know majority of UG owners. They almost all comes from Moldova and they are not smart as Einstein, but more likely Wainstein 
Guys that make products are nothing more than unemployed people with not education whatsoever. 


I will tell you exactly how it works, you pay off customs with 500 Euros and get powders and tab press machine from China. Production is hidden usually in old cheap apartments rented on bullshit names. There is no air ventilation, equipment for injections cost around 500 Euros.
Pwoder from China is 500-700 Euros per KG. tab punch machine is 3000 Euros max.

10 ML vial of test will cost 3 Euros max. deca 5 euros.
tabs 10 mg dianabol 100 tabs will cost you 3 Euros max. Quality of powders is poor of course.


It is no big deal making UG, anybody can do it, especially money motivated jew that recentlly come up with idea,
more mg for less money (hybrid 600mg+/ml) Those guys know exactly what Americans are looking for: More for less money, quality is not important.


----------



## srbijadotokija (May 17, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Idiot




Why are you editing my texts? I thought this is uncensored forum and I am just trying to contribute my 12 years knowledge and experiences to other members.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 17, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> With all respect. I DO know majority of UG owners.



Well then,if you believe that, theres no need to continue this conversation.You are the most informed person in the world. I just know anybody that would trust you with any info bout their biiz is an idiot.


Peace and Love


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 17, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> With all respect. I DO know majority of UG owners. They almost all comes from Moldova and they are not smart as Einstein, but more likely Wainstein
> Guys that make products are nothing more than unemployed people with not education whatsoever.
> 
> 
> ...


 

so s.m.r.t. ... can we make this guy a mod?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 17, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> so s.m.r.t. ... can we make this guy a mod?



MOD ?!?!? How dare you insult someone with such vast knowledge and understand'n of the secrets of life and the universe to suggest we make him a mere Mod, I say we make him GOD !!!! LOLOLOL

Peace and Love


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2010)

He has me sold. I'm never buying Gear from an UGL because of him.

So srbijadotokija, where can I get some 100% Bacteria free Gear?


----------



## MDR (May 17, 2010)

Money motivated Jew?  Give me a fucking break.  You are truly too stupid to live.  Take all of your crazy bullshit over to Anabolic Minds.  You'll fit in great.


----------

